# unsatiated



## purrtykitty (Nov 30, 2007)

ever have one of those days where no matter how much you eat you're still hungry?  i just cannot get enough of food today - i feel like a bottomless pit!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes!  Make sure you're eating protein or a big salad.  That will help a lot.  If you're eating a lot of carbs they just make you feel hungrier.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

i hate that. then u keep thinking of how much you've eaten and you just can't stop. I hate that so much.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

MACATTAK is right.  If you are eating carbs, you will eat more.  I mean how much beans can one eat. Try drinking more fluids too. I hope this helps.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 2, 2007)

Urgh I hate that. I can devour a bag of chips without blinking and when I'm done I'm like "damn.. I wish there were more" ... I hate it .. But now every time I have a craving I drink a big glass of water. And I read somewhere that most cravings only last 15 minutes before they go away so I try to do something to occupy my mind like cleaning the house or doing my hair/nails/makeup


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes your body thinks it's hungry when you're really just dehydrated. It's looking to get water from anything it can, even food


----------

